# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  بسال عن منتدي الجماهير

## الشوق غلاب

*السلام عليكم
بعد الاذن

منتدي الجماهير اخباره شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستضافة انتهت ولم تجدد بسبب الاهمال
فضاع المنتدى وارثه الكبير كما ضاع من قبله المحبين والشبكة والزعيم 


ربنا يحفظ لينا اونلاين بكل خير فقد اصبح المتنفس الوحيد للمريخاب اسفيريا 

وكل التحية والتقدير والاحترام للطاقم الفني للمنبر الذي واصل بمثابرة ومهنية عالية وكان سببا في بقاء المنبر اسفيريا حتى الان

*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاستضافة انتهت ولم تجدد بسبب الاهمال
فضاع المنتدى وارثه الكبير كما ضاع من قبله المحبين والشبكة والزعيم 


ربنا يحفظ لينا اونلاين بكل خير فقد اصبح المتنفس الوحيد للمريخاب اسفيريا 

وكل التحية والتقدير والاحترام للطاقم الفني للمنبر الذي واصل بمثابرة ومهنية عالية وكان سببا في بقاء المنبر اسفيريا حتى الان




والتحية والتقدير لك انت يا كسلاوي علي المجهود الجبار البتقوم بيهو
في نقل اخبار الزعيم يوميا ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABU AHMED
					

والتحية والتقدير لك انت يا كسلاوي علي المجهود الجبار البتقوم بيهو
في نقل اخبار الزعيم يوميا ربنا يديك العافية



تسلم الحبيب ابو احمد ويديك انت كمان الصحة والعافية أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب ابو احمد ويديك انت كمان الصحة والعافية أن شاء الله



اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*والله يا كسلاوي خساره كبيرة شديد
                        	*

----------

